
The app stores will wobble, and other wild guesses for 2017 - rudevc
http://rude.vc/u23d
======
justinzollars
"The invincibility of the app stores will soften, with the pendulum of
centralized vs. distributed IT architectures swinging back. Streamable ‘apps’,
HTML5 light versions, and integrations of mobile applications in other
creative ways will emerge as a viable alternative to the tedious mobile app
on-boarding process."

What has changed this year?

~~~
owebmaster
Progressive web apps is starting to get into developers' sight and better
support with devices and browsers.

